# Study Proves Dogs Manipulate Humans



## DiNozzo (19 October 2017)

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-12781-x

"If facial movements were something dogs did when they were excited, for example, Kaminski expected to see them when given food treats. However, in Scientific Reports Kaminski reveals the 24 dogs in her study showed no difference in facial response when given food, as long as no one was watching.

On the other hand, the raising of the eyebrows, which makes their eyes look larger and more adorable, was more common when the dogs knew they had human attention. Dogs that could see a person watching also showed their tongues and vocalized more. They were no more likely to sit or stand, however."

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-an...puppy-dog-eyes-when-it-knows-you-are-looking/


----------



## Leo Walker (19 October 2017)

I've just read that. I've seem something similar before. Arent dogs clever!


----------



## DiNozzo (19 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I've just read that. I've seem something similar before. Arent dogs clever!
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a horribly demanding spolit brat! I do love him though, his little terrier face is very cute (and wholey accept that he is what we made him)


----------



## DabDab (19 October 2017)

Goodness, no study required, I could've just introduced them to the one dog of mine. She knows exactly how to wrap stoopid humans round her little paw. She's also got a real knack of zoning in on the people most likely to find her charming. When in a new group of people you can actually see her picking her victim 
The name Delilah suits her very well


----------



## oldie48 (26 October 2017)

It's what we love about them, they communicate with us and want to please us and have our attention. It's what makes them so successful at living with humans, isn't it?


----------



## honetpot (26 October 2017)

My rottieX gives us the over the shoulder, you are ignoring me, look. You respond to it, so they get their reward. The other is lying all 50kg on your feet while she looks into your eyes. Very hard to ignore.


----------



## Equi (26 October 2017)

No study needed! My labx gets put out in the morning for a wee and then in for breakfast. When i put him out he will sit at the door and wait, if my mum is the one to let him out he will wee and then come back and jump on the door barking! If he did that with me hed get scolded and made to wait more, mum gives in. Pure manipulation.


----------

